# First Tip: A lottery ticket



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

My pax wanted me to pull into a gas station. So I did. A couple minutes later he emerged with a Power-ball lottery ticket and gave it to me as a tip.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

Holly crap, if it wins woohooo. 
It's like placing a bet for the dealer in Vegas.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Bob White said:


> Holly crap, if it wins woohooo.
> It's like placing a bet for the dealer in Vegas.


I did not win. Booooo


----------

